# email notification of replies to threads



## Ishbel (Mar 16, 2005)

I have checked and I have not 'ticked' the box re getting an email to tell me when someone has replied on a thread where I have contributed... BUT....

My inbox is getting STUFFED with emails telling me that someone has posted on a thread...  AAARGH - almost 60 emails in 3 days is too many. 
What can I do to ensure that I do not get these emails?


----------



## MJ (Mar 16, 2005)

That should be fixed now. If not, post here again.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 16, 2005)

I like getting the e-mail when someone posts to something I posted to, but I have been getting them 2-3 times rather than just once.  I did not say anything as I thought perhaps it was just a slight burp in the new system, if it continues after now, MJ I will let you know.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, MJ!

My husband and I share an email account - he's moaned ALL evening about how often he's had to empty the inbox!


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 16, 2005)

Just one more thing whilst you're in the mood, MJ.... 

That 'tick' thing at the side of threads. When I start one, I don't rate it with any 'tick' but the tick turns up. I've tried to get rid of it, but I'm technically-challenged at the best of times.... how do I do it?!

Hmmmm, having clicked on that 'tick' in the ratings area of my first post in the thread, it says I have 'subscribed' to the thread... I have done no such thing!!!  (Or if I have, how do I make sure I don't 'subscribe' when opening any new thread?)


----------



## MJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Just one more thing whilst you're in the mood, MJ....8)
> 
> That 'tick' thing at the side of threads. When I start one, I don't rate it with any 'tick' but the tick turns up. I've tried to get rid of it, but I'm technically-challenged at the best of times.... how do I do it?!
> 
> Hmmmm, having clicked on that 'tick' in the ratings area of my first post in the thread, it says I have 'subscribed' to the thread... I have done no such thing!!! (Or if I have, how do I make sure I don't 'subscribe' when opening any new thread?)


Hi Ishbel.

I'm happy to help you. Does the "tick" thing look like this?--> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If thats what you mean, I can't remove that. It's just a reminder that you posted in that thread.


----------



## middie (Mar 16, 2005)

speaking of which when i checked my email it said i had 4 new pm's on here. but when i came in i had none?


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 17, 2005)

MJ
No - it is in the same 'box' as the thread title - to the right and under the word 'rating'....    Interestingly, it is not on this thread now - but I did go and play with the ratings thingmy in the options for personal settings!  Maybe I've managed to remove it from 'new' threads, but it is certainly still there on threads I either started or replied to at an earlier stage!

Maybe I've managed to remove it from new threads.. I'll have to wait and see.  

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 19, 2005)

MJ
I'm still getting email notifications of new posts on threads!!!   15 last night alone


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

Go into the user cp, edit options, and scroll down to Default Thread Subscription Mode, then click the arrow and put it to do not subscribe.  I had to do that when I started posting again.  I think there's a send no email also which would probably work. I haven't tried that one.


----------



## MJ (Mar 19, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> MJ
> I'm still getting email notifications of new posts on threads!!! 15 last night alone


Hi Ishbel.

 Your settings are set to "do not subscribe to any", so the emails you are getting are from the older threads before you "unsuscribed". I deleted all your subscriptions. This should take care of the problem.


----------



## jkath (Mar 19, 2005)

I actually like the notifications! Especially with the "virtual cafe" postings...that way it gets me right back where I viewed it last 
so, thanks!


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

You should be able to subscribe individually, by clicking on the email notification below the reply on the posts you want to subscribe to.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 19, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Hi Ishbel.
> 
> Your settings are set to "do not subscribe to any", so the emails you are getting are from the older threads before you "unsuscribed". I deleted all your subscriptions. This should take care of the problem.


 
You are a STAR


----------



## jennyema (Mar 24, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Hi Ishbel.
> 
> Your settings are set to "do not subscribe to any", so the emails you are getting are from the older threads before you "unsuscribed". I deleted all your subscriptions. This should take care of the problem.


 

Could you do this for me, too?

I've spent 15 minutes trying to figure the darn thing out, to no avail.  Still I get email notices.   

THANKS!!


----------



## MJ (Mar 24, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Could you do this for me, too?
> 
> I've spent 15 minutes trying to figure the darn thing out, to no avail. Still I get email notices.
> 
> THANKS!!


Yes, I will fix it.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## TomW (Aug 12, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I like getting the e-mail when someone posts to something I posted to, but I have been getting them 2-3 times rather than just once...


I am receiving two email notifications for each new post of my subscribed threads.  The emails have an _identical time stamp_, yet the second notification may appear anywhere from minutes to hours behind the first even though it contains the same information.

The solution is *NOT* to delete all my thread subscriptions as this has already been done for me much to my chagrin.

Has anyone else noticed getting two email notifications for the same post?

Tom


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, THAT problem is likely your email server. That was happening to me quite a lot until I complained to my cable company. I am going to keep this thread active so that one of our more savvy Mods will see it. I could be wrong here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2005)

Tom - I unsubscribed you to see if that would reset anything.  You can re-subscribe to any threads you want to by going to that thread - clicking on Thread Tools in the darker blue bar accross the top of the thread then click on Subscribe To This Thread.  If you want to find your threads started and posts easily click on your name near your avatar and then click on "Find all posts by..."  A page will come up and you can go to each thread and re-subscribe.

Now that Alix mentions it it is a server problem.  I was getting hundreds of 1 e-mail at a time - check with your server.  They can usually fix it quickly.

If you need help re-subscribing let me know.


----------



## TomW (Aug 12, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, THAT problem is likely your email server...


Doubt it.

I am a member of another of *Andy R*'s forums, and this problem has never occurred at the other forum.  Additionally, this forum is the only email that gets received twice.

Tom


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll tell Andy - I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2005)

Tomw said:
			
		

> Doubt it.
> 
> I am a member of another of *Andy R*'s forums, and this problem has never occurred at the other forum. Additionally, this forum is the only email that gets received twice.
> 
> Tom


 
WOW, I hope we can get this sorted out for you quickly. Sorry it wasn't a quick fix!


----------

